# Anzeige von Bildern



## jason (25. Dez 2010)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei, ein Programm zu schreiben, das eine (Text-)Datei ausliest und den Inhalt, der so oder so ähnlich wie unten aussieht, als Bild(er) anzeigen soll:


```
[a picture]
enable antialiasing
set color: 255, 0, 0, 255
draw rect: 40, 40, 60, 60

[another picture]
#some commands
```

Meine Frage ist: Auf was würdet ihr dabei zeichnen? Der Code soll auch, wenn nötig weiterverwendet werden können (wenn nötig). Dabei brauche ich (würde zumindest vieles einfacher machen) 
	
	
	
	





```
Graphics2D
```
.
Zu Testzwecken zeichne ich bisher auf eine JComponent. Oder wäre da ein JPanel angebrachter?

Würdet ihr dann auf einem JPanel (oder was auch immer) gleich alle Bilder der Datei unterbringen, von der immer nur eins angezeigt wird, oder sollte 
	
	
	
	





```
a picture
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
another picture
```
 jeweils ein eigenes Objekt sein?

MfG jason


----------



## Runtime (25. Dez 2010)

jason hat gesagt.:


> Auf was würdet ihr dabei zeichnen? Der Code soll auch, wenn nötig weiterverwendet werden können (wenn nötig). Dabei brauche ich (würde zumindest vieles einfacher machen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich etwas zeichne, nehme ich immer ein JComponent.


----------



## jason (25. Dez 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Würdest du dann jedem einzelnen Bild eine eigene JComponent spendieren oder eher alle Bilder da reinpacken und dann mit sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
myPictureComponent.setShownPicture("another picture")
```
 die Bilder wechseln?

MfG jason


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Dez 2010)

Ein JPanel ist eine JComponent  



> Würdet ihr dann auf einem JPanel (oder was auch immer) gleich alle Bilder der Datei unterbringen, von der immer nur eins angezeigt wird, oder sollte a picture und another picture jeweils ein eigenes Objekt sein?


Die Frage verstehe ich nicht so recht, das kann doch niemand für dich entscheiden oder, das ist doch eine Sache die du selbst festlegen musst, es ist ja dein Programm ... Wo kommt die Textdatei denn her? Ist das deine eigene Überlegung? Dann könntest du ja noch weitere "Tags" hinzufügen mit denen man das genau spezifizieren kann. so etwas wie z.B. [link] ...[/link] alles was darin steht kommt auf ein Bild oder so :bahnhof:


----------



## Runtime (25. Dez 2010)

Ich würde eine JComponent mit allen Bildern machen, die eine previous/next Methode hat, welche über Buttons zugänglich sind.


----------



## jason (25. Dez 2010)

Es hätte ja sein können, dass das Wechseln einer JComponent zur anderen (zum Wechseln des Bildes) derart langsam ist, das es keine gute Idee ist, das mit mehreren JComponents zu machen...

Die Textdatei kann kann eigentlich von überall herkommen... Den Syntax der Datei bestimme aber ich.

Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Es handelt sich immer um eine Datei mit mehreren Bildern, von denen immer eines angezeigt wird.

MfG jason


----------

